# Микрофоны и миди система. Где купить и поставить?



## gariknsk (5 Ноя 2012)

Добрый день! Подскажите где можно приобрести и поставить в баян микрофоны MT04 SENNHEISER http://acclab.com/accordionlab/mall/midi/indexm3.htm и миди систему MusicTech? Обитаю в Новосибирске, у нас не купить и не установить.


----------



## sepan (8 Фев 2013)

И midi и микрофоны http://sepan-romanoff.narod.ru/, там же и контакты, делаем в Екатеринбурге. У Гусарова ООО "Юпитер" есть наш образец.


----------



## Valah (8 Фев 2013)

Может кто-то в курсе, а в Украине встраивают микрофоны в аккордеон (MT04 SENNHEISER или аналогичную модель другой фирмы)?


----------



## Vladimir Anikin (9 Фев 2013)

Вставить не особо сложно и самостоятельно (если дружите с паяльником). есть в наличии в Красноярске. Если заинтересовались, пишите в ЛС.


----------



## atsognavi (10 Фев 2013)

Кто занимается этим в Украине?


----------



## KLEZMER (15 Фев 2013)

не надо паяльником. Я в Украине, в Одессе. Сверлить инструмент было жалко. Подзвучку оформили так: через магазин МУЗТАНГ заказал 3-микрофона МИПРО (цена одного 500 грн.) и 2-блока АКГ (цена одного 650 грн.). Размер микрофона - примерно как семечка от подсолнуха, размер блока -чуть болше пачки сигарет. ! В один блок включается два микрофона (на блоке регулятор уровня громкости каждого) и выход на обычный разьем ХЛР.
1. Установка - с правой руки - снял крышку (декоративную) разместил два микрофона (аккуратно прикрутил их проволокой на равном расстоянии от верха и от низа -с учетом чтобы они перекрывали всю клавиатуру), провода вывел наверх - закрыл крышку, провода аккуратно легли на лямку ремня (закрепил их проволокой в нескольких местах, лишние смотал в кружок и тоже закрепил проволокой) в итоге имеем на правом плечевом ремне два штекера. Думаем как лучше разместить на правом плечевом ремне модуль АКГ, включаем в него 2 штекера и в дальнейшем подключаем провод на микшерный пульт.
2. Установка левой руки. - не стал заводить микрофон под корпус, просто размещаю его не ремне (басовом) внизу. При необходимость можно засунуть и в корпус так же как с правой рукой. Затем провод от микрофона включается в блок АКГ который висит на левом плечевом ремне.
*** Из замечаний по такой системе. можно было обойтись 2-мя микрофонами (левая и права рука) и 1-блоком. Из неудобства - провод с левой руки всегда свисает (иначе никак, мех ведь растягивается а блок АКГ висит на плечевом ремне неподвижно. С правой рукой проблем нет.***Как вариант, (при 1-микрофон на правую и 1-на левую) можно приобрести два блока для беспроводных микрофонов, тогда один блок поставить на (басовый) ремень внизу -или вверху и к нему подключить левый микрофон (чтобы не болтался провод. С правой рукой без проблем, ставим беспроводной блок на плечевой ремень и подключаемся к нему.
Очень долго искал систему подзвучки, пока по цене то что сделал оптимальное соотношение цена-качество звука. Микрофоны МИПРО это точная копия микрофона Баердинамик, абсолютно идентично внешне и по упаковке, есть небольшая разница в частотных характеристиках но она незначительная. Баердинамик лучше берет высокие частоты (мы приобрели такой для скрипки), стоимость 1500 грн, попробовав МИПРО решили что для аккордеона его больше чем достаточно. 
Пользуюсь системой уже больше двух лет - всё отлично на любых площадках. Всё таки лучше использовать два блока АКГ чтобы иметь возможность отдельно выстроить звук и частотку для левой и правой руки.
если надо скину фото и точное название микрофонов и блоков, скажите куда.


----------



## qwark (15 Фев 2015)

Подскажите, где в Москве могут установить миди ?


----------



## vev (16 Фев 2015)

*Здесь, вроде, ставят*


----------

